# Legal e-cigs in the clear in US epidemic



## Hooked (10/9/19)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/09/...-us-epidemic-but-pressure-for-bans-continues/

8 Sept. 2019

"The outbreak of serious lung disease across the USA, which the press have been gleefully linking to electronic cigarettes, can actually be traced to chemical contamination in a range of [mar***ana] products. So far more than 500 cases have been reported, across 33 states and one territory, and at least five people are dead. Opponents of tobacco harm reduction have seized the chance to issue hysterical warnings about the “dangers” of vaping, but now health officials say they’ve identified the probable cause.

*Analysis of ... vapes used by victims have found the same contaminant in all of them – Vitamin E acetate. This is an oil derived from Vitamin E*, which is often sold as a health supplement or used to treat minor skin conditions. It’s safe when swallowed or applied to the skin, but it seems it’s dangerous when vaporised and inhaled. *[my highlights]*

The actual vaping industry has known for a long time that oils should be avoided in liquids – inhaling vaporised oil can cause lipoid pneumonia, a severe lung disease with some resemblance to the current US outbreak. However these cases seem to be linked to black market or counterfeit products. *The FDA is currently telling state officials that its lab tests have found no contamination or other unusual substances in nicotine vaping products used by victims.
[my highlights]*

... it seems likely that a contaminated batch of [mar***ana] extract has found its way into the US criminal market and been used in a variety of illicit products... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Acidkill (11/9/19)

Hooked said:


> https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/09/...-us-epidemic-but-pressure-for-bans-continues/
> 
> 8 Sept. 2019
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Im getting a hard time from family members worrying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Neal (11/9/19)

This news just goes to confirm what we all suspected. The problem is this will probably go unreported by the majority of the media doomsayers. We have at our fingertips more information available to us than at any any time in our history, why are we surrounded by so many 'kin idiots?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

